# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Υπολογισμός Πυκνωτή για Διόρθωση cosφ

## perryar

Χαιρετώ την παρέα  :Cool: .
 Νέος στο forum και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την διόρθωση cosφ σε  φωτιστικά με λάμπες φθορίου. Πρόσφατα μέτρησα (με αμπεροτσιμπίδα) γραμμή  που τροφοδοτεί 11 φωτιστικά φθορίου 2*36W και 2 φωτιστικά 1*36W. Επίσης  στην ίδια γραμμή υπάρχει και ένας προβολέας HQI 150W. Το αποτέλεσμα τις  μέτρησης ήταν περίπου 9A  :Confused1:  (230V).Στην  γραμμή δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη κατανάλωση. Σε άλλη όμως γραμμή υπάρχουν 2  φωτεινές πινακίδες με 3 (60cm) και 6 (150cm) λάμπες φθορίου αντίστοιχα.  Η παροχή είναι μονοφασική. 
   Θεωρητικά ,αν τα φορτία ήταν ωμικά ,θα έπρεπε να μετράμε περίπου 4,4A  .Τώρα που μετράω σχεδόν 9A η διαφορά είναι όλη λόγο cosφ?
    Υπάρχει κάποιος πίνακας που να μας δίνει το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή για  την αντιστάθμιση (αναλόγως την λάμπα/λάμπες φθορίου)? Αν όχι πώς  μπορούμε πρακτικά να υπολογίσουμε τον πυκνωτή? (Διαθέσιμα όργανα ένα  πολύμετρο fluke http://www.fluke.nl/comx/show_produc...en&product=ELW)  Ευχαριστώ.

**  Δεν γνωρίζω πού ακριβώς πρέπει να ποστάρω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Το ίδιο ερώτημα έχω ποστάρει και ως απάντηση στο ''* Διόρθωση συνημιτόνου για μείωση λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ**''. Παρακαλώ τους* *moderators** να διαγράψουν όποιο από τα 2 πόστ νομίζουν.*

----------


## Λυκιδευς

η αντισταθμιση γινεται με τους εξης τροπους...:1μεσω ψηφιακων ρυθμιστων που επιλεγουν αυτοματα το βελτιστο συντελεστη ισχυος
2μεσω πυκνωτων(που ενδιαφερεσαι).υπαρχει ενασ τυπος που ειναι:Qc=P*K
Qc ειναι η χωρητικη διορθωση 
P ειναι η πραγματικη ισχυς
K ειναι ενας συντελεστης που ταιρνουμε απο εναν πινακα.ο συντελεστης αυτος βρισκεται ως εξης:γνωριζοντας το συνφ που εχουμε και επιλεγονατας το συνφ που θελουμε...
τον πινακα δυστυχως τωρα δεν μπορω να τον ανεβασω αλλα μπορεις να το βρεις στο βιβλιο του κ Β Μπιτζιωνη των εκδοσεων τζιολα...

----------


## FILMAN

Ένας τρόπος είναι να δεις αν τα ballast γράφουν επάνω τους χωρητικότητα απαιτούμενου πυκνωτή σε μF. Ένας άλλος είναι να συνδέσεις διάφορους πυκνωτές ώσπου να δεις ποιος σου δίνει το ελάχιστο ρεύμα. Για να υπολογίσεις την τιμή του πυκνωτή θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις το συνφ το οποίο μπορείς χοντρικά να βρεις διαιρώντας το αναμενόμενο ρεύμα για τα φορτία σου με το ρεύμα που μέτρησες. Από αυτά υπολογίζεις την καθαρά επαγωγική συνιστώσα του φορτίου σου (που είναι και αυτή που πρέπει να αντισταθμίσεις) και βρίσκεις τον πυκνωτή που θα σου δώσει τα ίδια VAr με αυτά της επαγωγικής συνιστώσας του φορτίου σου.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Ένας τρόπος είναι να δεις αν τα ballast γράφουν επάνω τους χωρητικότητα απαιτούμενου πυκνωτή σε μF. Ένας άλλος είναι να συνδέσεις διάφορους πυκνωτές ώσπου να δεις ποιος σου δίνει το ελάχιστο ρεύμα. Για να υπολογίσεις την τιμή του πυκνωτή θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις το συνφ το οποίο μπορείς χοντρικά να βρεις διαιρώντας το αναμενόμενο ρεύμα για τα φορτία σου με το ρεύμα που μέτρησες. Από αυτά υπολογίζεις την καθαρά επαγωγική συνιστώσα του φορτίου σου (που είναι και αυτή που πρέπει να αντισταθμίσεις) και βρίσκεις τον πυκνωτή που θα σου δώσει τα ίδια VAr με αυτά της επαγωγικής συνιστώσας του φορτίου σου.



 φιλιππε αυτο που προτεινα ηταν σωστο;και να σε ρωτησω κατι αν κανεις συνδεσεις με διαφορους πυκνωτες υπαρχει περιπτωση να σκασουνε αν ειναι λαθος;

----------


## FILMAN

Τον τύπο που λες δεν τον ξέρω. Αν βάλεις μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή απλώς το ρεύμα δεν θα μειωθεί όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο. Η ελάχιστη τιμή του ρεύματος (για δεδομένο επαγωγικής φύσης φορτίο) συμβαίνει για μια τιμή χωρητικότητας και μόνο. Και φυσικά οι πυκνωτές δεν θα σκάσουν αφού η τάση στα άκρα τους είναι 230V και δεν εξαρτάται από τα όποια άλλα φορτία ίσως τροφοδοτεί το δίκτυο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Να πάρει ένα όργανο να μετρήσει , δεν βάζουμε στην τύχη πυκνωτές.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Να πάρει ένα όργανο να μετρήσει , δεν βάζουμε στην τύχη πυκνωτές.



καλυτερο θα ηταν οι ψηφιακοι ρυθμιστες γιατι σε περιπτωση αλλαγης των φορτιων να μην χρειαζεται πολυ "σκεψη".τι πιστευεις κυριακο;

----------


## FILMAN

> Να πάρει ένα όργανο να μετρήσει , δεν βάζουμε στην τύχη πυκνωτές.



Δεν είπα να βάλει ένα στην τύχη και να τον αφήσει, αλλά να βάλει διάφορους στην τύχη ώσπου να δει ποιος του δίνει το ελάχιστο ρεύμα.

----------


## FILMAN

> καλυτερο θα ηταν οι ψηφιακοι ρυθμιστες γιατι σε περιπτωση αλλαγης των φορτιων να μην χρειαζεται πολυ "σκεψη".τι πιστευεις κυριακο;



Ναι. Αλλά αυτό ισχύει αν θέλουμε να αντισταθμίσουμε μια ολόκληρη εγκατάσταση η οποία έχει φορτία που αλλάζουν συνέχεια. Αν η κάθε συσκευή έχει το δικό της απαραίτητο πυκνωτή ενσωματωμένο, κάτι τέτοιο δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Ναι. Αλλά αυτό ισχύει αν θέλουμε να αντισταθμίσουμε μια ολόκληρη εγκατάσταση η οποία έχει φορτία που αλλάζουν συνέχεια. Αν η κάθε συσκευή έχει το δικό της απαραίτητο πυκνωτή ενσωματωμένο, κάτι τέτοιο δεν χρειάζεται.



α οκ ναι σιγουρα εξαρταται απο τις απαιτησεις αλλα και το κοστος γιατι ενας πυκωτης εχει 1 ευρω π.χ αλλα ο ψηφιακος ρυθμιστης εχει 100

----------

